

The "problem" with Github (although, he has a point) - DiabloD3
http://v3.sk/~lkundrak/blog/entries/github-ribbons.html

======
marssaxman
The problem with github is that people pass around links to their repositories
without providing any context. This happens on practically every page of
Hacker News: there's some five-word blurb describing a piece of software that
might be interesting, but the link just dumps you into the repo view on
Github. Gee, thanks. No, I'm not going to spend half an hour digging through
your code trying to figure out what it does! I wish people would link to a
page that actually explains what they are trying to do and why it is
interesting.

~~~
DiabloD3
Most people don't realize Github provides them more than just a place to put a
repo. You can setup Github markdown powered websites as well. see:
<http://pages.github.com/>

